
How to USE ELASTICSEARCH FOR NATURAL LANGUAGE PROCESSING AND TEXT MINING–PART 1 - vblogic
http://dataconomy.com/2016/12/use-elasticsearch-nlp-text-mining%E2%80%8A-%E2%80%8Apart-1/?utm_content=bufferfa48e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
detaro
PLEASE DON'T SHOUT IN TITLES!

